# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم infinity Chinese Miracle  Chinese Miracle-2 QLM/Qualcomm v1.06 - SD 415/30/610/15/50/52/801, Forensic, Xiaomi

## mohamed73

*Chinese Miracle-2 QLM/Qualcomm v1.06 - SD 415/30/610/15/50/52/801, Forensic, Xiaomi * List of supported CPU:   
 Qualcomm MSM 8210 (SnapDragon 200)
 Qualcomm MSM 8212 (SnapDragon 200)
 Qualcomm MSM 8610 (SnapDragon 200)
 Qualcomm MSM 8612 (SnapDragon 200) 
 Qualcomm MSM 8626 (SnapDragon 400) 
 Qualcomm MSM 8909 (SnapDragon 210)
 Qualcomm MSM 8916 (SnapDragon 410)
 Qualcomm MSM 8926 (SnapDragon 400)
 Qualcomm MSM 8929 (SnapDragon 415)
 Qualcomm MSM 8936 (SnapDragon 610)
 Qualcomm MSM 8937 (SnapDragon 430)
 Qualcomm MSM 8939 (SnapDragon 615)
 Qualcomm MSM 8974 (SnapDragon 801)
 Qualcomm MSM 8952 (SnapDragon 650)
 Qualcomm MSM 8976 (SnapDragon 652) 
*New CPU line activated: 
 SnapDragon 415: Generic, Lenovo, Infinix and others
 SnapDragon 430: Generic, Xiaomi, Lenovo and others
 SnapDragon 610: Generic, Lenovo and others
 SnapDragon 615: Generic, Lenovo and others
 SnapDragon 650: Generic, Xiaomi and others
 SnapDragon 652: Generic, Xiaomi, Vivo, Alcatel and others
 SnapDragon 801: Generic, Vivo, Lenovo, OnePlus and others 
*Main 
 FH Protocol updated, more platform types supported
 Fixed support for some Secure devices (WileyFox,Lenovo)
 MSM8909: Updated support for wide range of new devices - Alcatel, ZTE etc.
 MSM8916: Updated support for wide range of new devices - Alcatel, Asus etc.
 MSM8x10: Updated support for new devices
 MSM8926: Updated support for new devices
 MSM8929: Updated support for new devices
 Improved FW Read/Write speed  
*New CPU support activated: 
 Qualcomm MSM8929 (Generic and Secure types)
 Qualcomm MSM8936 (Generic and Secure types)
 Qualcomm MSM8937 (Generic and Secure types)
 Qualcomm MSM8952 (Generic and Secure types)
 Qualcomm MSM8974 (Generic and Secure types)
 Qualcomm MSM8976 (Generic and Secure types) 
 Supported features: 
 > Identify
 > Read Firmware ( Infinity ) 
 > Write Firmware ( Infinity )
 > Write Firmware ( Factory RAW )
 > Read PatternLock ( Android 4.x/5.x )
 > Format FileSystem 
 > Reset UserLocks 
 > Forensic (PhoneBook Extraction)
 > Reset FRP ( Google Reset Protection )  
*FW reader engine updated 
 Over 100+ new types supported
 Brand-specific changes and improvements
 File naming revised 
 Verification improved 
 Unlike other "solutions", CM2 make FIRMWARE, not a stupid plain dump
 That mean all device unique data, security etc. will remain safe after flashing 
*Forensic engine activated!
 Allow extract phonebook directly from device 
 New PhoneBook extraction engine activated!
 Unlike existing one, used in CM2 modules, new engine allow:
 1. MORE data extraction
 2. DELETED records extraction  
 3. Support ALMOST ALL CONTACT DATA extraction ( all numbers, messengers details, personal info etc. )
 4. FULL UNICODE support ( all local/native specific symbols and etc will shown correctly ) 
 NEW EXPORT engine: 
  > allow export data in HTML format ( template can be edited by user needs )
  > allow export vcf in common format, compatible with most native android CP or phone managers
  > Export support unicode as well  
*UserLocks reset engine updated
 - Cyanogen support enabled (device do not stuck after reset), with all it extensions 
 - Big data storage support improved (64-128 GiB) 
*Activated Xiaomi line support:
 Read/Write Firmware
 Read PatternLock
 Reset Settings
 Reset FRP
 Forensic 
 Remove MI Account (under test) 
*Service operations: 
 Extended Flash IC details info for some platforms activated (Vendor, Name)
 New "Format FS" mode: Reset MI Account (may not work on some models)
 New "Format FS" mode: Forced Fix (useful for devices like Mi MAX and similar) 
 New FRP Types supported 
- FW reader engine updated
  New types supported 
  Report.log creation fixed
  Verification improved 
*Other 
- Module has been re-written from scratch. More stable, faster and better
- Fixed issues on different system locales
- Some other improvements and fixes 
 Unlike other "solutions" CM2 make FIRMWARE but not a useless plain dump
 That mean all device unique data, security etc. will remain safe after flashing  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
New method to *upload firmware* files to support area - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
New method to *download firmware* files from support area - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Infinity-Box 11 (eleven) years (2005 - 2016) updates and support as nobody else* - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Unlock Codes (Huawei, SE, Motorola, Samsung etc.), iPhone Unlock, Software Activations* - *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* 
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

